# Fish with cloudy eye and staying put on bottom



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, i have a oscar who I salvaged from a bad tank. His fins were chopped up and his eyes are cloudy. I dont see him actively eat food( I know for a fact he did in the old tank). I came home today and the cloudiness is worse while he was on the bottom just resting. This is unusual of him. any advice on what it is and how to treat it is greatly appreciated. Need an answer ASAP, I reallly like this guy and dont want it getting much worse.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Can you post your water parameters? Cloudy eye(s) alot of the time can be cleared up through good, clean water. Mulitple water changes through out the week. Is he in a tank solo right now? What size is the tank?


----------



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Can you post your water parameters? Cloudy eye(s) alot of the time can be cleared up through good, clean water. Mulitple water changes through out the week. Is he in a tank solo right now? What size is the tank?



I just picked my test kit up from my brother. I lent it to him as I had good water when I last checked. Im checking again now. I just did a water change. hes not looking to good. Is there anything I can do. He seems to be gilling heavily. both eyes are really cloudy and hes laying on the floor. I did a water change and he didnt get much better

He is in a 60 gallon tank with some other cichlids(bloodparrot, jack dempsey). He was ripped up from my brothers tank and I took him to nurse him back since my tank is bigger then my brothers and has less fish

Ill get back in a few with parameters


----------



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have ph sitting around 7.6, cant understand y its so high
ammonia is 0
nitrite is 0
nitrate is 40 or 80

Im in the middle of another water change now


----------



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

He seems to look better and get up after water changes. Just hoping he doesnt sit back down


----------



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Fish has cloudy eyes, right eye is blown up huge, laying on bottom sometimes...PICS*

Its an oscar, he is in my 60 gallon tank housed with some other cichlids. They are all healthy and acting normal. I found the oscars problems this morning and his eye just blew up twice the size, He also lays on the floor and breathes heavily. He gets up after i did each water cahnge and looks ok. My water parameters are 7.8 ph, 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 40 nitrate. I have done two water changes. The parameters were taken after the first water change. I havent taken them yet. The oscar has some parts of his body looking nipped up from his previous owner. I am trying to nurse him until he gets better. He has been fine until today. I ve had him a week and a half.


----------



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Nitrate is dangerously high. Please do more water changes until your nitrate sinks back to less than 20. The lesser the nitrate, the better for your fish. The issue stems from water quality.

Your pH is NOT the problem. Oscars are absolutely fine with that.

Do you have pics of the fins? Were the other fish involved in this? If so, please separate the fish and nurse it until it recovers completely. You may need to add a teaspoon per gallon of aquarium salt to keep infections particularly by columnaris bacteria at bay. Be sure to dissolve it before adding. Keep temp at 78 degrees Fahrenheit and water well aerated.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I merged the two threads, so the pics will appear with the info all together in one place.


----------

